# Touring experts need advise on touring on 32 spoke wheels?



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Touring is touring and I am sure everything under the sun has been toured on.. So my question is has any one toured on just 32 spoke wheels. I have some questions on wheels that I currently have on the bike that came from the factory and will they work for what I am doing?

The bike I have is a 2009 Raleigh Sojourn

The shock wheels are 135mm, 32 spoke Joytec disc hubs, 14g Stainless MAC w/Alloy Nipples, Freedom CTX 2.3 Trekking Double Wall Rims. 

1) Should I change out the disc Joytec to some Shimano XT disc 32?
2) Do I start over and with some Shimano XT disco 36, what rims?
3) Just ride what I have and see what happens? 
4) Is the stock rims any good and who makes them?
5) 2010 Raleigh went to 36 spoke wheels.

I ride a lot but this will be my first time out touring. I am 215 pounds and guessing 50 pounds of stuff. Bike is 37 pounds racks, fenders, lights, etc...

I have taken the bike out mountain biking with these wheels and they have held up ok.
Did have the rear cassette hub rachet break already and replaced under warranty. So that is why I was thinking of just replacing the hubs with Shimano XT 32 disc and reuse the rims. The rims seem ok. I am not hard on stuff and have only broken 1 spoke in my life of ridding on some cheap wheels in 2001. 

Suggestions?


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

here is the stock bike that I have..


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Found this at REI that someone talked about the bike....

I bought this bike last spring for a 1,125 mile self-supported tour this summer. Other than some minor derailleur adjustments, the bike was problem free. I made it from Colorado to Chicago with only one flat and no mechanical issues (I bought a new chain in eastern Iowa as the original was close to stretched).

I carried about 50lbs of gear; added a Tubus Tara rack to the front. The bike has performed well on the highways, hills, trails, and dirt roads. I appreciated the disk brakes and fenders in the rain.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

32 spokes might be enough. 215 lbs of person and 50lbs of gear is a fair bit of weight on a set of wheels. My instinct would be to ride around a bunch and see what happens. Do some serious testing before hitting the road and it should be OK. As for swapping out the hubs I wouldn't bother. If this wheelset fails just go with a 36 spoke XT to a nice Mavic or other rim. If you are going to upgrade it seems worth it to go all the way. That said, you could sell these wheels now and upgrade immediately. 

My parter (120lbs and 40lbs of gear) rode 2,300 miles this summer on 32 spoke wheels, but that's 95lbs of less load then you'll be putting on these. The rear was built to a Mavic 719, the front to a DT Swiss 1.1. The both did fine. The 1.1 held up like a champ considering how light it is. So, in sum I have no great answer for you!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We tour on 16 spoke wheels.

YMMV


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Yabbut*



MB1 said:


> We tour on 16 spoke wheels.
> 
> YMMV


Yes, but your total load is not approaching 300 lbs, nor are you riding on relatively low-end wheels. Just saying. YMMV


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 28, 2009)

lemond2001 said:


> Touring is touring and I am sure everything under the sun has been toured on.. So my question is has any one toured on just 32 spoke wheels. I have some questions on wheels that I currently have on the bike that came from the factory and will they work for what I am doing?
> 
> The bike I have is a 2009 Raleigh Sojourn
> 
> ...


With a medium-to-big rider, about 90 pounds of bike & gear, *and* disc brakes, I'd probably go with 36-spoke Velocity Dyad rims, XT or SLX hubs, and DT Swiss 14-15ga spokes, built by a good wheelbuilder. That extra 50 pounds of weight factors in... it means more power, more braking force, and more dead weight, all of which fatigue spokes (and the first of which stresses your freehub ratchets).


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok anyone have a suggestion on who would be the best to go through to build my wheels on the internet. And please dont say my local dealer because they suck..


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

If your touring route is through areas where you can get FEDEX overnight service then I'd not worry too much about your 32-spoke wheels. I'd locate a shop that has your ideal replacement wheels in stock, ready to ship, and keep the data and credit card handy. Really good deals are available on eBay: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360208563502

If you have real money then Phil Wood Touring Hubs laced to Mavic A719 rims will be at the top of your list.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

lemond2001 said:


> Ok anyone have a suggestion on who would be the best to go through to build my wheels on the internet. And please dont say my local dealer because they suck..


Mike Curiak has an excellent reputation as a 29er (700c) wheel builder. There's no shortage of excellent 700c rims available, DT Swiss, Mavic, etc. I've had very good luck with DT Swiss 7.2 series rims. lacemine29.com 

32 spokes will be adequate on a well built wheelset.

Plum


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

iiwm, I'd at least get the wheels checked out/looked over- the usual stuff, esp spoke tension


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Yes, but your total load is not approaching 300 lbs, nor are you riding on relatively low-end wheels. Just saying. YMMV


Actually; since the wheels are on our tandem the load is indeed near 300lbs.

I'll grant you that they are not any kind of low-end wheels.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

lemond2001 said:


> Ok anyone have a suggestion on who would be the best to go through to build my wheels on the internet. And please dont say my local dealer because they suck..



Joe Young.

Jeff


----------



## brendan1 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Heavy duty rear wheel*

If you want bullet proof I'd go SwissDT 7.2k rims/XT 36 hole hubs/SwissDT Alpine triple butted spokes. No problems for the last 10,000 miles carrying 230lbs plus 50lbs of gear on paved & gravel roads using Schwalbe Marathon 700 x 35 tires.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think there's really much difference between 32 and 36 in terms of strength. Like, hardly anything. On the other hand, I would probably get new rims as well as hubs, so flip a coin, or go with whatever is cheaper. Also, I think salsa Delgados are a good options, as are many mavic rims. Lots of options, though. XT hubs are bomber IMO. Easily serviceable, readily available parts, and not spendy.


----------



## evant19d (Dec 24, 2009)

MB1 said:


> We tour on 16 spoke wheels.
> 
> YMMV



Good luck trying to find spokes if you break more than you have spares for. The shop I work @ has been waiting months for Shimano to send us some replacement spokes for a Dura-Ace wheel of the same design your using. 

I STRONGLY recommend going with simple, no-nonsense gear for touring - it's very, very difficult for a shop to carry a large variety of spokes especially when you start delving into the realms of wheels that require custom tools to maintain / repair. Every bike shop in the country can true a J-bend wheel laced 3x to a rim. Not every shop may realize you need a tool to keep bladed spokes from bending / twisting when you true them.

Don't get me wrong I used and raced on Shimano 105 paired spoked design wheels; they just fill a specific niche - those who want high-zoot components and have the mechanics, tools, parts and knowledge to support there whims. There's a place for everything.

To be clear MB1; I weighted anywhere from 183-225 lbs. when I was using those wheels similar in design to what you're using. Strong they definatly are - I just respectfully proffer my wisdom. I'll tell you the same thing I tell everyone when I sell a bike or parts to a customer; if it's making you happy - you're using the right thing.


----------



## evant19d (Dec 24, 2009)

*off the soapbox*

:aureola: 

anyways... to awnser the original question - I would look in 40 spoke wheels. a gentleman can into the shop recently using those on a litespeed bike set-up for touring. The bike alone weighted a good 80 lbs loaded down. I know - I put it in the stand  my back hurt. He said he had good luck with that set-up and he had done the trans-america trail twice with them.

I'd ride 32 spoke, 3x, J-bend, straight gauge spokes with brass nipples. In touring, save weight by trimming gear out of your pack - not on the bicycle build.


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*16 spoke wheels*



evant19d said:


> Good luck trying to find spokes if you break more than you have spares for. The shop I work @ has been waiting months for Shimano to send us some replacement spokes for a Dura-Ace wheel of the same design your using.
> 
> I STRONGLY recommend going with simple, no-nonsense gear for touring - it's very, very difficult for a shop to carry a large variety of spokes especially when you start delving into the realms of wheels that require custom tools to maintain / repair. Every bike shop in the country can true a J-bend wheel laced 3x to a rim. Not every shop may realize you need a tool to keep bladed spokes from bending / twisting when you true them.
> 
> ...


The spokes for those Dura-Ace wheels are different than the ones Santana uses on their "Sweet 16" wheelset. I have had no problem getting the spokes from Santana for their wheels and a royal pain getting spokes for my Dura-Ace wheels.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

32 or 36 spokes make little difference. What you do want is a well-built wheel from quality components that are commonly available everywhere you plan to tour. Anything cheaply made, poorly built or exotic is ultimately going to cause problems. Carry spare spokes and know how to install them.


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

32 Front/ 36 Rear?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Two safe bets*



lemond2001 said:


> Ok anyone have a suggestion on who would be the best to go through to build my wheels on the internet. And please dont say my local dealer because they suck..


Peter White or Harris Cyclery
Take the time to visit the links.
A Mavic A319 paired to an XT hub with DT double butted spokes would create a sensibly priced wheel with no or little discernible disadvantage over anything more exotic or expensive.


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

I would go 36 front and rear if you are carrying any load up front.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm a ~240lb guy and usually have about 15-20 lbs in my pack when I ride. I went with 32 hole F/R, 3x, for my 31 lb FS mtb (jumps put a fair bit of impact loading on, even with suspension). A 32 spoke set can take it, but if you're looking for something a little bit stronger, I'd say go 36 in the rear (usually a rear weight bias these days).

Also, I'd say a good quality double-butted spoke is the way to go when building wheels. I find that the double-butted seem to stay true a bit better and aren't as hard on the hub flanges. The above noted mtb wheels were built up that way and after nearly 2500 km they have only been touched up once (a really bad, off camber landing knocked the rear to about 0.005" out on the dial gauge....I build them to be +/- 0.002" but I strive for +/-0.001" both ways). In fact, the 'cross bike is going to get a similar set of wheels (same makers for hubs, spokes and rims) this year as they have really held up well. I'm going 32/36 as the Cx bike also does commuting duty and when loaded I still hit the trails and I want a little extra strength in the back.


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

I ride with a 36 spoke hand built 29er wheel on the rear and it's pretty much bulletproof. I way 260 and have had to true my rim twice in the last year. albeit I probably rode > 1000 miles in the last year and had no accidents.


----------

